# Bachmann passenger car to arched windowed sleeper



## Dylanfreeski123 (Apr 13, 2008)

I am currently building an articulated Fairlie locomotive that was one of the D&RGs first locomotives. It is fit with link and pin couplers and I realized that my 1920s D&RGW rolling stock would not be fit to run with the engine. I decided to convert one of my Bachmann 20s coaches into the D&RG Denver. I painted it red and changed the roof a bit and added a neat little DENVER emblem on each side. The roof was painted silver and it was fit with a link and pin slot on the front.I cut a little styrene arch for every single window to give it the old fashioned look. I painted all the handrails gold, and I am waiting on vinyl for the DENVER & RIO GRANDE RAILWAY at the top.


picture here:

http://s777.photobucket.com/albums/...CF0006.jpg


----------



## Bob Baxter (Jan 3, 2008)

The arches are a brilliant touch. So simple and effective. I hope you don't mind if I copy your idea......................... Well done!


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

The link isn't working me and I'm a photobucket user. Can you post the full link? 

-Brian


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Brian, 

I tried to edit it to an active link but for some reason it did not work I have told Dylan and asked him to re-enter the link, once I made it axctive again for some reason it would not go back to a non-acvtive one! 

However I looked up the full link, which is http://s777.photobucket.com/albums/yy55/dylanfreeski123/?action=view¤t=DSCF0006.jpg that did not work for me either: perhaps you as a Photobucket can see why?


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

I was able to find the album with that - 

http://i777.photobucket.com/albums/...CF0006.jpg 











-Brian


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Dylan--that's a very nice looking car. Is that North Table Mountain in the background? 

Brian--thanks for posting the picture, I couldn't open it with the original link. 

Chuck


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Oooooh.....very nice! It completely changes the entire "feel" of the car!


----------



## Dylanfreeski123 (Apr 13, 2008)

I don't get how you post the picture directly on the page, do you have to be a 1st class member?


----------



## on30gn15 (May 23, 2009)

Ahh, that modification worked well!


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Dylan

No you don't need to be a 1st Class member to include pictures in your replies, the image files just need to be available over the Internet.

For directions on going about including them, try the following. The same applies to the WYSIWYG Editor also.

* Q6. How do I use the Quick Reply Editor to post a reply?
*


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Dylan, 

That is a brilliant idea! Don't be surprised if you start seeing a lot of Bachmann coaches with arched windows soon. Might even see one on the POC eventually too.  Nice job on the car and thanks for the idea.


----------



## Dylanfreeski123 (Apr 13, 2008)

Ha! I got it!


----------



## Dylanfreeski123 (Apr 13, 2008)




----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Way to go Dylan.


----------



## on30gn15 (May 23, 2009)

Oh, I love those old cars like that


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi, 

Those arched window tops on the Bachmann car realy looks great. Some years ago, I tried a similiar idea for my Munster Family Pvt. Cars 












I simply had sets of windows made in styrene Messr Krafthoefer) and brass (miha-modell +) and installed them in a Bachmann kiit 











Since the Bachmann models appear rather small for 1 : 20,3, I meanwhile fixed Binnie Engineering trucks and plan to use them on my 32mm / 1 : 22,5 line 












Have Fun 

Fritz / Juergen


----------



## David Fletcher (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Dylan, a really resourceful and ingenious conversion to such a well known car, it really is an impressive change that anyone can do. Brilliant job mate. I love the work you've done on the Fairlie too, this will be a neato train. Maybe post some images of the Fairlie to date so others can see the progress, its really coming along nicely. Let me know if there are any more bits you need. 

Top effort mate, 
Fletch.


----------



## Dylanfreeski123 (Apr 13, 2008)

Thanks Mr. Fletcher, I will be done with the Farlie within the week. All I am waiting on now is headlight brackets which I ordered a few days ago. It has a radio and batteries in it and I have a phoenix sound system getting fixed for it. Unfortunately my computer had to be internally rebuilt so I lost every picture I took of the engine during it's construction. I will post pictures as soon as I can get the brackets on it.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Great job on both passenger cars! Those arched windows look fantastic. I'd bet something like either of those inserts could be done for the Accucraft J&S coaches fairly easily. (Nothing against Rio Grande's replacement sides, but window inserts would be a helluvalot cheaper.) 

Later, 

K


----------



## Dylanfreeski123 (Apr 13, 2008)




----------



## Dylanfreeski123 (Apr 13, 2008)




----------



## Dylanfreeski123 (Apr 13, 2008)

Sorry guys I'm just experimenting with this I think I got it all figured out


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Dylan

No problem, just to let you know if you want to play around getting things straightened out on how to do things, and not clutter your topic. There is a 'Forum Bugs & Testing' forum available farther down the all forum category page.


----------



## Dylanfreeski123 (Apr 13, 2008)

Okay thanks, I'll check it out. This is a picture I just took after I got the lettering on. It's not as good of a picture because it's at night, but now the coach is officially done 

From Peter Bunce - Moderator - 

Photo is too large at 1024 pixels wide, and being in Photobucket it does not reduce in size very well so I have changed to a link as a result --

http://i777.photobucket.com/albums/...1249917744


----------

